# Bearing Spec for a 07 Specialized S-Works Carbon Crank/BB?



## Lunger (May 8, 2006)

Anyone happen to know the bearing size/specifications for an 07 S-Works carbon crank/BB? The bike is a Ruby, the bearings mount directly into the BB shell. 

Many thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Internal14 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the same question.

I have someone who wants to replace the cranks....will a DuraAce fit right up?

Anyone know?


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

6806 RS...ceramic kits are available from around 150


----------



## Internal14 (Sep 21, 2007)

So if someone were to yank off the Spec. arms, the D-A cranks will bolt right up. Correct?


----------



## Internal14 (Sep 21, 2007)

Internal14 said:


> So if someone were to yank off the Spec. arms, the D-A cranks will bolt right up. Correct?


OK...so just did some searching around.

Specialized followed Cannnondales path from a few years ago and went with a new standard called BB30. Read all about it here: www.bb30.com

So No, you cannot take off the Spec arms and replace them with D.A. the bottom bracket width is all different. 

I'm looking over the spec sheet to see if they do in fact use the same bearing though....I think not though, as the "30" in BB30 refers to the diameter of the spindle. And the regular bb bearing is 24mm if I'm not mistaken.

:mad2: :mad2:  :mad2: :idea:


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

no, not the same bearings.


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

Specialized makes a sleave available for around $20 that allows you to remove their cranks, extract the bearings and C clip retainers, and install conventional cranks and BB. It is basically a black aluminum threaded sleave with 2 steal bearings that slides in and is tightened down by the new BB cups. Be aware that these sleaves are ITALIAN threaded,and thus need the appropriate Italian threaded BB. I've been using this setup for months with no problems......


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Any idea how much that sleeve weighs?


----------

